

Bend It, Charge It, Dunk It: Graphene, the Material of Tomorrow - nickbilton
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/13/bend-it-charge-it-dunk-it-graphene-the-material-of-tomorrow/
The material has the potential to change the electronics industry, and recently researchers have focused on how to produce it commercially.
======
n0rm
Congratulations NYT!

You've published the 1000th hype article on graphene.

I wonder which lobby is desperately trying to get their graphene products
approved.

